
Show HN: Recommendation engine for any website in minutes - justinyek
https://github.com/altitudelabs/metisa-js
======
justinyek
Hi, we built an easy way for any media or consumer app to incorporate a
Netflix-like personalization experience.

Demo: [https://altitudelabs.github.io/metisa-js/demo-movie-
app/](https://altitudelabs.github.io/metisa-js/demo-movie-app/)

Also ships with ability to send personalized emails and customer analytics.

Check it out and let us know if you have any feedback!

